# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  كاريكاتير بمناسبه بطولة المحليين000

## رياض عباس بخيت

*

احداث مصر تطغي علي البطولة الافريقية للمحليين
                        	*

----------

